# 2 Athlon XP auf einem Mainboard



## Un5KillD (15. Juli 2005)

HI,
mich interessiert, ob ich 2 Athlon XP auf einem Multi-Prozesor-Mainboard einbauen kann.
Oder brauch ich dafür zwingend MP Prozessoren? 
Kann man u.U. die XP Prozessoren so modifizieren, dass sie als MP durchgehen - so wie man auch den Multiplikator freistellen kann.


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2005)

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=393&cid=2&pg=3

 benutzen ist einfacher als man denkt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Un5KillD (15. Juli 2005)

Mit Google umzugehen schon etwas schwieriger   
Danke

Hat eigentlich jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2005)

http://www.ocinside.de/index_d.html

Da tummeln sich die Athlon-zerstörer  haben auch ein forum..

mfg chmee


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Juli 2005)

*Mit Google umgehen*



			
				Un5KillD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Google umzugehen schon etwas schwieriger
> Danke
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand damit Erfahrung?


Das ist eigentlich sehr einfach.
Jeh mehr Schlagwörter Du du dazu eingibst, desto eindeutiger wird das Suchergebnis.
Mit Anführungszeichen kannst du sogar nach bestimmten Zeichenketten suchen.
Googels-Such-String : modding "athlon xp" "mp"


Du kannst z.B auch nur auf bestimmten seiten suchen. 
Googels-Such-String: site://www.hardwarezone.com modding "athlon xp" "mp"

MfG, cosmo


----------

